
First-run experience on the mobile web - tosh
https://twitter.com/lukew/status/1167532821608484864
======
rvz
To some degree, this is an 'acceptable' experience for a Desktop/Laptop user
to have these notices present on the web which some may tolerate this. But
still in 2019, this has continued to be worse on mobile, and they have brought
the mobile web experience into the dark-ages of the 2000s.

Usually the phrase 'the modern web' doesn't fit well in this regard for mobile
web users and reducing the web page real-estate with notices, ads and paywalls
drives users off completely.

It is no wonder that they use an app instead and also makes the case for PWAs
too.

